# Apache Installation nicht kompatibel mit Windows Installer 3.1



## worki2k1 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eigentlich nur auf eine kleine Unannehmlichkeit hinweisen. Da ich mich entschlossen hatte mal meinen Laptop neu einzurichten hab ich zuerst Windows XP mit allen Sicherheitsupdates eingespielt. Dabei wurde auch der neue Windows Installer 3.1 installiert, der für Microsoft Update erforderlich ist. Bei der Installation von Apache 2.0.54 ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass die Installationsroutinen nicht kompatibel zu sein scheinen. Im Eröffnungsdialog bleibt der Installer generell hängen und friert ein. Dies geschieht bei der reinen MSI-Version von Apache, sowie auch bei dem gesamten Paket inkl. Installer als EXE.

*Problemlösung* 
Bisher habe ich das Problem nur gelöst, indem ich den Windows Installer 3.1 deinstalliert, dann Apache problemlos installiert und den Windows Installer 3.1 danach wieder installiert hab.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juli 2005)

Naja.... für den Apache brauch man eigentlich nicht unbedingt nen Installer.....
Win32 Source runterladen, Installationshinweise befolgen, fertig.


----------

